# DA/SA or DAO...



## J D (Apr 28, 2009)

I know the difference of both,but I want to understand what the advantages are of one over the other with a semi-auto pistol ? Is it just a matter of trigger pull or are there other favorable factors involved in the choices...I appologize if this has been discussed before...


----------



## K_M (Apr 19, 2009)

I too am interested, as it is my understanding that the sig p250 is DA ony. (I am starting to possibly think about eventually being in the market for a gun)


----------



## PhilR. (Apr 25, 2007)

J D said:


> I know the difference of both,but I want to understand what the advantages are of one over the other with a semi-auto pistol ? Is it just a matter of trigger pull or are there other favorable factors involved in the choices...I appologize if this has been discussed before...


The advantage of a DAO over a DA is that the DAO's trigger pull is always the same. Therefor, one does not trip themsleves up in a stressful situation by having to deal with either an SA pull or a DA pull. It's also harder to pull the trigger, which makes the act much more deliberate, which is supposed to cut down on the types of accidental discharges that are commonly seen with triggers that are too light for the situation (also operater inattention). DAO's can be simpler as well, since there are no safeties or de-cockers.

Wether or not these are truely "advantages" can be debated ad infinitum, and must be looked upon as a personal choice....


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

I prefer DA/SA because while the first pull is stiffer to prevent premature firing, the follow up shots are light and easy SA. I carry a DA/SA with decock as my main CCW. DA/SA also has the advantage of "Second Strike" capability where, if a round fails to ignite due to a hard primer, you simply pull the trigger again and it will strike again. With a SA and many striker-fired DAO's this is not an option. Pulling the trigger one more time takes less time than racking the slide in a pinch and may prove successful.

DAO is consistent. SA is clean but must be carried with a manual safety. DA/SA has it all.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Pistolero said:


> I prefer DA/SA because while the first pull is stiffer to prevent premature firing, the follow up shots are light and easy SA.


That's how I feel. After carrying an XD for a couple years then going back to a DA/SA with the Sig, I'm back in love with the true SA and not the "SA" of the XD.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

I like both the DA and SA. I have the P229 Sig with the DAK option. The DAK eleminates the decocking lever as the hammer rests approximately 1/4" off the firing rod with a chambered round. This is also a great safety feature if the weapon is dropped.

My SA is a Glock 23 and I enjoy it a lot. Short easy trigger pull with 3 safeties.

Me I prefer the Glock when carrying.

That will probably change though when I get my Kahr PM9 DA. I'm on the list.:smt033


----------



## James NM (Jan 4, 2007)

SaltyDog said:


> I like both the DA and SA. I have the P229 Sig with the DAK option. The DAK eleminates the decocking lever as the hammer rests approximately 1/4" off the firing rod with a chambered round. This is also a great safety feature if the weapon is dropped.
> 
> My SA is a Glock 23 and I enjoy it a lot. Short easy trigger pull with 3 safeties.
> 
> ...


Actually, the Sig DAK, Glock 23, and the PM9 are all considered DAO guns, with the latter two being striker fired.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

James NM said:


> Actually, the Sig DAK, Glock 23, and the PM9 are all considered DAO guns, with the latter two being striker fired.


Thanks James, probably symantics, but I beg to differ.

I realize the Sig DAK and Kahr PM 9 are DAO.

Wikipedia says
Double action only (DAO)
A double action only is similar to a DA revolver trigger mechanism however there is no single action function. For semi-automatic pistols with a traditional hammer, the hammer will return to its decocked position after each shot. For striker-fired pistols such as the Taurus 24/7, the striker will remain in the rest position through the entire reloading cycle. This term applies mostly to semi-automatic handguns; however, the term can also apply to some revolvers such as the Smith & Wesson Centennial and the Enfield No. 2 Mk I revolvers.

The Glock 23, once a round is chambered the striker is cocked. Then it only requires a trigger pull to disengage the safeties, release the striker, the weapon fires and the slide cocks the striker for the next trigger pull. The stirker will remain cocked until the weapon is empty and it is dry fired.

Wikipedia says
Single action (SA)
A single-action trigger, sometimes single-action only, performs the single action of releasing the hammer or striker to discharge the firearm each time the trigger is pulled.[1] Almost all rifles and shotguns use this type of trigger.[1] Single-action semi-automatic pistols require that the hammer be cocked before the first round is fired.[2] Once the first round is fired the automatic movement of the slide cocks the hammer for each subsequent shot. The pistol, once cocked, can be fired by pulling the trigger once for each shot until the magazine is empty. The M1911 is a single-action pistol that functions in this manner.[2]

Since it is SA it makes this possible - 




You can't do that with a DAO:rock:

The same holds true for my LWRC M6A2 rifle and my past Remington 1100 shotgun.

:watching:


----------



## maddmatt02 (May 2, 2009)

makes this possible too. have you seen this one, it was a related video to that one. its gotta hurt.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

SaltyDog said:


> The Glock 23, once a round is chambered the striker is cocked. Then it only requires a trigger pull to disengage the safeties, release the striker, the weapon fires and the slide cocks the striker for the next trigger pull. The stirker will remain cocked until the weapon is empty and it is dry fired.


The Glock striker is _partially _cocked, pulling the trigger completes the cocking of the striker and then releases it. This is why the BATF has classified the Glock as a _DA_ gun.


----------



## SaltyDog (Jan 1, 2009)

Todd said:


> The Glock striker is _partially _cocked, pulling the trigger completes the cocking of the striker and then releases it. This is why the BATF has classified the Glock as a _DA_ gun.


Thanks Todd Apologies James My bad 

From the Glock Armorer's Manual

"They are never fully cocked until the trigger is pulled completely to the rear."

Not trying to steal this thread I will continue on the Glock page

Carry on.


----------

